
Apple Keynote just started streaming - samiq
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1009qpeijrfn/event
======
thought_alarm
I'm really surprised with how well that worked.

I sat on my couch and watched it on my TV with a coffee. Great fun. Way better
than having to endure that idiotic Engadget commentary.

~~~
batasrki
The thing is that they had a hard upper limit on how many clients connected
and they wouldn't allow any more past that limit. That kinda makes it less
impressive, IMO.

------
bl4k
Live blogging links (both auto refresh with pics, commentary etc.):

Gdgt: [http://live.gdgt.com/2010/09/01/live-apple-
fall-2010-event-c...](http://live.gdgt.com/2010/09/01/live-apple-
fall-2010-event-coverage/)

Engadget: [http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/01/live-from-apples-
fall-201...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/01/live-from-apples-
fall-2010-event/)

~~~
benologist
I don't know if it's just my browser but gdgt's is better - engadget the ad
whores refresh the entire page.

------
ritonlajoie
"Streaming video requires Safari 4 or 5 on Mac OS X Snow Leopard or Safari on
iOS 3 or later."

Cheers Apple, I'm running Windows XP !

~~~
mikeryan
A Couple of URLS to try

<http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1009qpeijrfn/sl.m3u8> (try this in
Windows Quicktime?)

and

[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/sep/1009qpeijrfn/1009oiub...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/sep/1009qpeijrfn/1009oiubqherbfoteg_hd_ref.mov)

I can't tell if they work or not but those are in the source of the page.

~~~
some1else
Not working on Leopard 10.5 either

~~~
mikeryan
The m3U8 file is working for me on the newest quicktime (which I think is only
Snow Leopard). You need the newest quicktime for HLS Streaming to work.

------
booticon
The livestream has only buffered for me once. Other than that it's been
flawless. Very impressive.

~~~
adolph
Yeah, I had to restart a couple of times and it stuttered a little, but I'm
very impressed because I'm running a 3G (freshly downgraded to iOS3).

I'm also impressed by the battery life. I watched the whole thing over wifi
and lost about 1/3 battery.

------
mike-cardwell
99USD for an Apple TV. I bet the people launching the Boxee Box in November
are currently very nervous.

~~~
sp332
This is another open/closed debate. Boxee is pretty easy to make new channels
for. AppleTV will always be more exclusive. And Boxee has a full QWERTY
keyboard on the back of the remote :-)

~~~
mike-cardwell
I do like Boxee. I use it myself. But the new Boxee Box is going to cost twice
as much as a new Apple TV, and I'd bet my right nut the hardware wont look as
nice. So it better have some good advantages.

~~~
sp332
The Boxee hardware looks AWESOME!

Box: <http://vimeo.com/13398124>

Remote: [http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcm95c_ces-2010-handson-
wit...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcm95c_ces-2010-handson-with-the-
boxee-box_tech)

~~~
mike-cardwell
It doesn't look horrible. It looks about 40 to 50 times bigger than the new
Apple TV though...

------
Tycho
If the new Apple TV is a big success they can integrate it with Ping and we
may finally have the Facebook killer we've been waiting for. Monetization
would not be an issue since the whole social network is essentially an advert
for the iTunes store. I've always found music and screen related discussion
much more compelling than personal updates or messages, and I don't think I'm
alone, or even in the minority (it's just I have the savvy to find good online
communities for such discussion, unlike say my parents).

~~~
peterb
Facebook is about baby pictures, girls/boys night out, kids soccer results,
and "how the hell are you". This is no facebook _killer_ , but it may bleed
off X% of discussions that deals with media.

~~~
Tycho
It's just that like others have said, Ping is so highly monetized. I can
imagine Facebook shedding users as they get desperate for cash and introduce
annoying adverts or disable useful features, meanwhile Ping will pay for
itself and possibly expand to be a complete FB rival. Just wild speculation of
course.

------
powrtoch
Anyone care to take bets on this "Ping" feature? I just can't see it taking
off, but it could just be that I hang out in the wrong crowds.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I've never known anybody that actually likes iTunes. They use it begrudgingly.
I don't see why anyone would want to spend _more_ time in it.

~~~
powrtoch
Personally I love iTunes, but I have heard it's less impressive on Windows
systems. The only other legitimate complaint I know is that it's become
bloated with features that not every user needs (if you don't have an
iSomething, for example).

------
duck
Without fail, every time I need to use QuickTime on a Windows box it doesn't
work.

------
zach
I was really convinced of the "iTunes Unplugged" thing when a Daring Fireball
reader interpreted the invitation that way, and now they're playing the MTV
Unplugged version of "Layla."

~~~
teamonkey
To be fair to them, their easy listening music stream is lovely on the iPad.
Watching the theatre fill up isn't really what I was hoping to watch though.

------
AlexMuir
Netflix - Good or bad news for them?

They're on the Apple TV, so that's a plus. But Apple are now direct
competitors, and they control the platform.

~~~
elq
no. Apple is a PPV vendor. If they offered a flat-rate subscription they'd be
competing with Netflix; they're not.

~~~
AlexMuir
They're both selling content to watch on your TV. Albeit with different
business models. They are both after $X a month, just in different ways.

~~~
rjurney
Apple will buy Netflix, if they can get it past the feds.

~~~
AlexMuir
I can't see any reason why they would do this now. Apple already have the
infrastructure to distribute the content, the user accounts, relationships
with studios etc.

Apple could set up Netflix in a couple of months - it's little more than a new
pricing structure. Any acquisition would be for existing subscribers only, and
would be way below today's NFLX valuation.

------
some1else
Working for you? Not working for me yet. Leo 10.5 might be the cause? I'm in
Europe, the site seems a bit sluggish to reload. I wonder if they manage to
pull it off, Google IO had quite a few drop-outs.

------
exit
is it confirmed that the new ipod touch has a cellphone like microphone?

~~~
mceachen
Yes, it's in the specs page that there's a speakerphone and a mike.

Walk around with a wifi hotspot dongle and an ipod touch and seems like you've
got an iphone4 and unlimited VOIP calls.

------
samiq
I'm in seoul and it has not frozen once... and the streaming quality is HD...
sadly due to their streaming tech it only works on apple products

------
AlexMuir
Steve, no one gives a fuck about photo slideshows.

~~~
momoro
That was actually the most powerful moment in the event for me. I think that
people really connect with being able to come home and show their pictures
from the day to their girlfriend or family.

~~~
mike-cardwell
People use their TVs for watching TV shows and films. I can't imagine many
people being excited about a photo slideshow capability.

~~~
glhaynes
I never use the slideshow feature on my Apple TV now because I'd have to set
up photo syncing with my computer, have all my latest photos on it (of course
they're by far the most likely to be the ones that I'd want to show and by far
the least likely for me to have already synced), etc etc. But if I could just
whip out my iPhone and a couple of taps later be showing some photos from it
on my TV... well, I might use that. Once or twice, at least. :)

